
Curve fitting – A Primer on Bézier Curves - TheRealPomax
https://pomax.github.io/bezierinfo#curvefitting
======
TheRealPomax
I was going to spend the weekend writing, but instead ended up doing about 48
hours worth of backend maintenance and new content writing for my Primer on
Bézier Curves, so: have a link! There's a new section on how to implement
exact Bezier fitting (with one degree of freedom), a "what's new" section in
case you've seen this thing before and just want to know what's new since the
last time you looked, and of course it still has all the delicious Bézier
curve content that was up already.

Questions, comments, hit me up here on HN, the disqus comment thread on the
page, or file a github issue (if you find any bugs: seriously, file an issue,
bugs don't benefit anyone O_O)

